# Knife hunt



## scatyb (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey folks,

I'm in the market for a good multi-purpose knife. I need to be able to skin a deer, filet a fish, cut some rope, you know, outdoorsy stuff. What do all yall suggest? I don't trust my BIL, who is a hunter, but would have Ford Motor's babies if he could and carries a Ford brand knife.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

I do not feel that there is one knife that is a do all. Need a strong knife for deer. And a flexible knife for filleting.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

I agree with ericjeeper. I carry a good folder for most things, and keep a fillet knife in my tackle box for cleaning fish.


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

My Buck 110 Folder has served me well since I first bought it in 1972 and is on my belt everytime I venture out.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I won a Bo Randal knife in a poker game a few years back. I didn't like it at first, but now I find it does all that and about anything else I need it for. It ain't pretty now, that's for sure, but it's the best one I've ever owned.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I first thought someone was getting up a hunt with knives! Cave man style........
Hide behind a tree, wait for the deer to run by and jump him?
So maybe not.

I use a Buck folder that I've had for years, lost it, found it a year later, but it still is my favorite knife.
I have been wearing a Buck belt knife lately as a back up.
Got it at a Duck Unlimited dinner couple of years ago as a door prise, actually too pretty to use, but then again..........


----------



## cowcreekgeeks (Mar 5, 2009)

I use my Gerber freeman drop point for everything. I love this knife!


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

ericjeeper said:


> I do not feel that there is one knife that is a do all. Need a strong knife for deer. And a flexible knife for filleting.


Agreed, there is no knife that will cover everything. A good hunting knife will work for filleting, but not very well, a fillet knife would be a pain in the rear for deer or elk. Match the knifes intended purpose to its use.

Here are some good hunting knives that I have found to be worth the money:

http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=154&brand=kershaw
Great little knife, the handle is very comfortable, takes a razor edge, very well priced.

http://www.coldsteel.com/ak47.html
Yes, its a pocketknife, I have used this knife to butcher elk, cows, sheep and goats, it never lets me down. Takes a hair splitting edge if you know what you are doing.

You cant go wrong with Buck knives, but they are very expensive for the blade steel that you get, made in the USA though!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

The best all around knife that I have happen to come in a processing kit. Not sure what the brand is but my sister drew my name for Christmas gifts one year and she bought the set for me. It had several knives, a clever, cutting board and a meatsaw. Anyway one of the knives seem to be the perfect all around knife for me. I made a knife sheath for it so I can carry it around with me. The knife has a blade that is about 6 inches long and about a 4 1/2 inch handle. It is a single bladed knife that is serrated(spelling?) and the back of the blade has saw teeth. The tip of the knife is double edged and sharpened. 

I'm capable of filleting a fish, skin a deer and saw through the pelvic bone with it. It's been a really good knife. My wife often steals it from my sheath and uses it in the kitchen.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I have a big knife collection so one knife is not my style. But I did carry one of these in the leather sheath for around 15 years and it was a great knife. It filleted fish and skinned big game and cut rope and anything else I asked of it. And that sheath made it the handiest knife ever. People were amazed how it could appear in my hand, ready to go if something needed cutting. 

http://www.agrussell.com/ag-russell-woodswalker-in-leather-hip-pocket-sheath/p/AGPRS/


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

scatyb said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm in the market for a good multi-purpose knife. I need to be able to skin a deer, filet a fish, cut some rope, you know, outdoorsy stuff. What do all yall suggest? I don't trust my BIL, who is a hunter, but would have Ford Motor's babies if he could and carries a Ford brand knife.


No knife is meant to cover all bases....but I could forge a knife for you that would do most of what you need...JD


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

the way you hunt deer w/ a knife is to catch it first w/ a longdog or lurcher. then you run to the catch & stab it through the heart AND try not to get hurt by the deer kicking.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Round here we use a "deer cinch".
12" ring welded on to a 5' piece of 1/2" re-bar, then a 3" "v" welded onto the other end.
Like this: O----->

Then park your truck, cut a 6" dia tree about 4 ft off the ground.
Go back in the woods, hide behind a tree, and when a deer runs by, just stick it up his behind, hang on to the ring, steer it to the tree stump. 
Drop the ring over the stump......TA DA, Dead deer, all gutted right next to the truck!

Sorry guys couldn't resist.


----------



## scatyb (Jan 20, 2009)

HA! Jumpin' a buck from a tree....classic. I'll be sure to wear my loincloth.

Nah, I am looking for something to skin etc. not to practice my stabbin.

I'll look into some of your suggestions. Thanks folks.


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 18, 2007)

I carry a Kershaw folder that's done all of those things.

Including cleaning some fish but the only reason I was using the Kershaw to do that is because I had forgotten to put my filet knife back in the tacklebox after I had it out for sharpening.


Speaking of sharpening, I just got one of those Spyderco sharpening systems and I don't know how I got along without it.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

for skinning i use a gerber stockman style knife and keep afew other small ones. heck i can even cut through the joints by only slicing tendons & ligaments.
i don't try to make a knife fit for what it isn't really built for. a big hunting knife is for just that, hunting. trappers use small knives and they skin a heck of a lot more critters than most any hunter. try it you just might like how much control & how quickly you can skin a critter & not have a bunch of meat on the hide.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

If it is for skinning and caping these work well. Especially if you do not like to sharpen your blades.

http://www.havalon.com/?gclid=COnorJzPgJsCFchL5Qod8iZecQ


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

We can do most every thing with one good knife "if we need to at the time". A good fillet knife usually does a better job of filleting fish than a knife designed for gutting and skinning a deer or elk. The fillet knife would do a poor job if it could even do the job of gutting and skinning.

A good fillet knife saves meat when skinning and filleting fish. The same thing can be said about a good straight blade belt used to gut and skin an deer. It is made for that kind of job.

If weight is a big consideration one knife can do almost all things. I would take a knife that would do the biggest job at hand.

I carry a two blade folder and a belt knife when hunting. I know I can do everything I need too with them. As was said by soneone before, I carry a good fillet knife when fishing. Just my two cents......... NJ Rich


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Find you a Case Folding hunter. The blades do not lock BUT you have the option of two blades to work with. I have an old one. If you do not know the dating system it can be hard to figure out but mostly they are sold as a '40 - '64, '65 - '69, '70's models, '80's models, and new. Mine is a 65 - 69 and holds an edge very well. I use it to field dress deer and filet crappie.


----------



## totustuus (Jul 3, 2009)

Some folks like a nice short blade in a working knife. The nordic folks (Finland, Swedes and Norwegians) have used them for hundreds of years. They cut very well and are useful for many tasks. Here's an example of a Finnish Puukko (prounounced Poo Ko)


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

As someone stated above, "No one knive does it all". When camping I follow the "Nessmukian" ideology of a trinity of blades (http://www.oldjimbo.com/survival/racquette/nessmukbydale.html) with a good double bit hatchet (of the Marbles style), a stout fixed blade hunter, and a two-bladed folding knive of the Case "Moose" pattern.

When afishing there is ever a fillet knife in the tackle box for spontaneous shore lunches.

In winter, when following my trap line, I carry a 4" "Trapper", a fixed blade hunter of the Nessmukian pattern, and a Gransfors Bruks hatchet: either a mini-hatchet, hunters axe, or a small forest axe http://www.boundarywaterscatalog.com/page.htm?PG=GransforsBruksax

There is no such thing as too many knives or hatchets in one's collection.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I carry a Kershaw folder that's done all of those things.


I have 2 Kershaws, a Black Horse, and a Black Colt, that are great knives.

I also like these a lot for working on deer:




> The illustrated Western Hunting Knife Combo features a Bird and Trout Western knife (WR-2) and a Western Gut Hook Hunting Knife (WR-18). The Western Bird and Trout Knife has a 3 1/2" clip point blade made of 420HC stainless steel. The Western Gut Hook Hunting Knife has a 4" gut hook blade made of 420HC stainless steel. Both Western Hunting knives have black no slip Kraton handles with finger grooves and lanyard holes. A black leather piggy back sheath that holds both knives is included with Western Hunter's Combo.


http://www.knivesplus.com/western-knife-hunter-wr-182.html


----------

